# Cornishbrook



## redgreggie

Come on there must be some-one who sailed on the Cornishbrook, she was one of Comben Longstaff's ships, lovely little ship.


----------



## Bridie

Dorsetbrook, but not Cornishbrook. Can't say she was a "lovely little ship" either (EEK)


----------



## redgreggie

Aaah, the Cornishbrook was, you was on the 'not so lovely' one then.


----------



## captainchris

I was 2nd Mate on the Cornishbrook from 22/8/72 until 13/9/72 doing relief work for Comben Longstaff. Previously, I was a long time on the Richmond Queen, (ex Somerset Coast), also with Comben Longstaff. She was the sister ship of the Cornishbrook, although it seems Coast Lines built the ship to a better standard.
Regards,
Chris


----------



## redgreggie

*cornishbrook*

When I was on the Cornishbrook the Captain was a really nice chap, he had a straggly old budgie in his cabin, can't remember the Captain's name though.

Was he still there when you was? I was there in 1966, we watched England win the world cup on there, it's hard to believe now that we've ever won it, that was probably the last time we'll get our hands on it though, methinks.

Ray.


----------



## GALTRA

Ray, I vagually remember him and I think he died on board the ship , I know that at the later stage he was in poor health when she loaded gypsum here in Dundalk, was his name Trainor or Taylor? Were you on her on the gypsum run? Charley


----------



## redgreggie

Hi Galtra, 
I can't help with the Captain's name, I know he was getting on when I was on the ship, also I'm not sure what cargo we carried.

My time on there was very eventful, the world cup final was on, the Captain told me to stop work and let me watch the game.

Then we sailed, not sure from where, but the cook, the other catering lad and the deck staff, except the bosun, were all ashore in a pub, they all missed the ship.
I was cooking all of the meals, serving them up and then doing what else I could of my cleaning duties, I was really proud of what I achieved.

Yes, a very eventful trip.


----------



## booma

My dad sailed on the Cornish brook and most of the Brook boats, Also the Osborne Queen. I remember Staying on the Caernarvon brook and Dorset Brook when I was about 5. They were laid up along side each other in Hartlepool being painted white if I recall...... It was a long time ago.


----------



## jmcg

My time on Caernarvonbrook was memorable for the great food and plenty of it. The cook/steward was of another persuasion but for sure he could dish up Ritz quality food.

I was on her for four months, great runs - Bayonne, Leith, Hamburg, Dublin, London, Leningrad, Murmansk, Dundee, Amsterdam, Gdansk, Antwerp, Cork, Leixones, Castellon and a quite a few more .

Yes a good job and a happy little runner.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## granty

Hi
i was inthe Winchesterbrook in 68 and the Warwickbrook 69 good little Ships a good job and some good laughs
Cheers
Granty


----------



## chrisreeves

I was on CardiffBrook Nov 63 as catering boy she was a good ship strait from n.s.t.s., It was there I made the worst decision of my entire life, I jumped ship and joined the army.


----------



## williv128

redgreggie said:


> Come on there must be some-one who sailed on the Cornishbrook, she was one of Comben Longstaff's ships, lovely little ship.


Hello redgreggie.
I joined Cornishbrook at Clelands yard on the Tyne as she was fitting out, I joined her from the Westminsterbrook which I joined in Delft on fitting out. I stayed in the Cornishbrook until late 1964. 
The Skipper was Capt Bill Taylor from Sunderland, who was the C & L fleet Commodore, and the !st Mate was Harry Brant an Estonian. She was a lovely vessel and we were a very happy family


----------



## Don Hooper

redgreggie said:


> Come on there must be some-one who sailed on the Cornishbrook, she was one of Comben Longstaff's ships, lovely little ship.


I was Mate on Cornishbrook in 1964. Swansea to Terneuzen with coal. Cliffe to Middlesbrough with cement clinker. Middlesbrough to Portishead with coal. Bayonne to Dublin with sulpher. Newlyn to Deptford Creek with roadstone. What an eyeopener for deep sea man! Great little ship. Bill Taylor was a great Skipper and a great seaman. One afternoon he came up to the bridge and told me to take her closer to the land as he couldn't get a good picture on his telly!
Don Hooper.


----------



## sam2182sw

HI LADS the Cornishbrook i think that was a ship we lengthend at Dypool ship repairs Hull we did 4 sister ships for C/L they where c class names sam2182sw


----------



## steveo2396

I was on cornishbrook 1968 (or there abouts) deckhand ordinary seaman. Captain was a realy nice chap, I think his name was Taylor


----------

